

Ask HN: Mobile advanced animation resources? - aeon10

Hello,<p>Animations are definitely in. Google&#x27;s material design is heavily influenced by animations. But sometimes its pretty daunting to create amazing animations and visual flow. Can anoyone please recommend a few good resources for doing this. Im mostly looking for technical resources. Like maybe the porgramming patterns of animations or just general motion design.
======
bpierre
I found this article interesting, while obviously promoting GSAP: [http://css-
tricks.com/myth-busting-css-animations-vs-javascr...](http://css-
tricks.com/myth-busting-css-animations-vs-javascript/)

